# Black Cherry?



## hobohollow (May 5, 2010)

I hear mention of people using Cherry for smoking, but haven't heard anyone mention black cherry. Is all cherry one in the same? If not, is black cherry a suitable wood for smoking? 

Thanks!!


----------



## hdsmoke (May 5, 2010)

I believe black cherry is the same as wild cherry.  I may be wrong on that.  But thats what i smoke with.  Its quickly becoming my fav wood.  Some also use choke cherry.  I havent tried that yet.


----------



## bluefrog (May 5, 2010)

I'm with HDsmoke, wild or black cherry is excellent if you can get it.


----------



## gene111 (May 5, 2010)

i love the wild cherry!!!!


----------



## rbranstner (May 5, 2010)

I would think it would be very similar to cherry wood which I use all the time.


----------



## hookup (May 5, 2010)

I use wild cherry wood now all the time because I got it for my fav price - FREE!

Used it on a pork butt, sausages, salmon and this weekend, chixen


----------



## pineywoods (May 5, 2010)

Cherry is cherry its all good


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 5, 2010)

well; black cherry most of the time refers to pipe tobacco or soda..which is darkened with food color


----------



## cliffcarter (May 5, 2010)

The one in the middle is wild cherry, AKA black cherry-


----------



## hobohollow (May 5, 2010)

Thanks guys for the input.... I have plenty of Wild/Black Cherry seasoned and ready to go here, but wasn't certain about the situation.

Thanks!!


----------

